# Have you Shot This Monster Yet?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've got two really bad habits:

1. Any gun that kicks my butt must be owned and made into my b----.
2. "Curiosity killed the cat" could be my motto. Especially if it is painful, I am itching to see what it's like.

Number 2 is the reason I got tasered a year ago, and also the reason I overcame number 1 yesterday. 

Had a customer offer me some ammo and his new gun. An S&W 500 with a 4" barrel. I knew it was going to be bad, but I didn't think it would be awful since the longer barreled jobs are fun. 

Well, apparently, when fired it will crush your hand into your wrist, then flip your arms up in the air. In my case it flipped my arms up into the steel target carrier I wasn't using. I was just blowing two rounds off, so I didn't use a target and didn't think I'd have the upward arm blow I received. 

The mistake and the crown of stupidity was firing off that second round. Although I did move the target carrier out a foot before doing so to stop me from hitting it again.

Isn't it always? Just ask my Benelli and the 3 1/2" Turkey Loads.

So I handed the gun back to him and told him he could keep that thing, I'm not interested. For the next hour I watched in horror as my wrist swelled and turned colors. Now I've had bruises and even bleeding cuts caused by guns, but a swollen, purple wrist was a new experience.

I was still able to move my hand and putting a heavy rifle in that hand didn't bother it (although I couldn't move the arm with the rifle while holding the rifle) so I figured it wasn't broken. And it isn't. The swelling was down this morning and my wrist is normal colored again. Still a little swollen and still a bit sore, so I won't be doing handguns for a few days. But I have found no desire to ever shoot that gun again. It made me its b---- and I'm not ashamed to admit it. You can't pay me enough to try the 2" version. 

Has anyone else had experience with this monster? How'd it go?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A mans got to know his limitations and mine is the .44mag. I have no desire to try and tame a cannon in my hand. I have seen the 460 and 500 fired at the range and they are impressive but I know there not for me. Good luck if you get one.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> A mans got to know his limitations and mine is the .44mag. I have no desire to try and tame a cannon in my hand. I have seen the 460 and 500 fired at the range and they are impressive but I know there not for me. Good luck if you get one.


I have no intention of owning one. LOL! I don't mind shooting the longer barreled rental at the range, it's actually not horrible to handle. The smaller one just seems to be far too beastly for me.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Thanks*

Sucklead: Ma'am; Has the itch been scratched?:smt083
Happily; it didn't part your hair on the wrong side:smt023
Ma'am: next time you decide an excursion into PAIN: Call me please;
I enjoy folks adventuring into the next paragon of human endurance without discipline. Ma'am; 
I wanna watch; I'll not laugh; But we can sit and I'll tell you all about it:mrgreen: Maybe giggle just a little:smt023

Who was it that said: Quote:" A woman just has to know her limits."
Ma'am you found out:smt023
I can be reached at 919-99999:mrgreen:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I've got the PC460 with a 6.5" barrel. It's plenty enough gun for me. I'm not interested in a handgun more punishing that it is.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I knew I didn't want anything to do with a .500 when I stood in the next stall at my indoor range and felt the blast of hot air push me away from the firing line.

:impact:

WM


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't have to compensate for nearly enough inadequacies to want a gun that big.:smt033


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have no desire whatsoever to shoot the .460 or the .500. If I need something that powerful, I will simply arrange to have a rifle. I have no problems with shooters who like them for hunting or just for fun, but for me handguns are for self-protection, so I stick with medium-powered rounds. I try not to get too much ego tied up with shooting so I have nothing to prove with this gun or that one.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I was standing behind my wife when she shot my .44 mag. Good thing to because she would have ended up on her butt. She also bruised her hand.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

neophyte said:


> Sucklead: Ma'am; Has the itch been scratched?:smt083
> Happily; it didn't part your hair on the wrong side:smt023
> Ma'am: next time you decide an excursion into PAIN: Call me please;
> I enjoy folks adventuring into the next paragon of human endurance without discipline. Ma'am;
> ...


Let's just say if it came down to a must situation, I'd have a tough time chosing between two more shots with that thing or being tasered for another 5 seconds. I'll stick to the ones with the 8 3/8" and 10" the next time I want to shoot a 500 to blow off steam.

But hey, it was research for the customer. :smt082

At least now the next person who asks what it feels like can be told honestly.

Oh, couldn't call. These things are usually very spontaneous.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I haven't had the opportunity to try it out, but I would if it presented itself. Even if I enjoyed it though, I wouldn't consider buying it.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

.454 is my limit. Next time I shoot mine something will be trying to kill me. 44 Mag is my shoot big rounds at stuff weapon now, if I need bigger I will reach for the Marlin 1895 in 45-70 Govt. :smt023


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

I've always wanted to shoot the 500. I have seen the 500 fired on the Out Door Channel and it didn't look all that bad. I don't think they were shooting with a 4" barrel though. 
I guess if a big bear was about to eat me I wouldn't hesitate to empty the cylinder and worry about my wrist later.


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> I don't have to compensate for nearly enough inadequacies to want a gun that big.:smt033


 yep........


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

*I feel you man!*

I have never fired a 500, but I do own a Thompson Contender in 45-70 with 12" barrel what a joy to shoot.


----------

